# Looking for gleem



## mikyt (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi anyone know the website details of a company called glee that was at waxstock this Sunday.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes. I had a long chat with the couple that run it at waxstock. It was their 1st days trading and hence they didn't have anything other than samples with them. I phoned them today to place an order but they said I was best to call back on Wednesday as they were only just setting up their card machine and couldn't take the payment, they don't even have a website yet. There stuff seemed spot on. They seemed honest about what they have, where they're at as a business and what they are planning. They gave me a card which has the following details

Emily Donaghy 
01765 689802
07882 208400
[email protected]

Hope this helps.


----------

